# water curing



## SmashedbyHashish (May 9, 2011)

Have ya heard of this? You put your fresh clipped budz in a mason jar of water & put it in a dark kool place. Supposed to change the water daily. It leaves the weed w/ little smell or taste (the reason I smoke!), flushes it clean. Can also be a great help for moldy weed, removing all traces of mold.


----------



## nvthis (May 9, 2011)

I did this with some romulan I grew. I just couldn't take the flavor at all. Some seriously nasty camphor flavor that coated my tongue like wax. After water curing for seven days I could still taste it. It was mild and doable, but the flavor didn't leave entirely. The smoke was surprizingly smooth.


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

How does it dry?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2011)

How, exactly, does it remove all traces of mold?


----------



## PencilHead (May 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How, exactly, does it remove all traces of mold?


 
Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## OGKushman (May 9, 2011)

it does not remove mold. It WILL however remove the ammonia created by the mold leaving the mold behind to drown in anerobic water (mold needs o2).

I suggest growing without mold, flushing the rootball, and never get your buds wet.


----------



## SmashedbyHashish (May 9, 2011)

Lots a people doing it, especially for edibles. So it don't remove the the mold, just kills it & takes the taste away, sounds perfect.

After 7 days of water cure you just hang dry it until ready to go in jars.


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like 7 days I could already be jarred and curing, so I'll pass....good to know though!!


----------



## nvthis (May 9, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sounds like 7 days I could already be jarred and curing, so I'll pass....good to know though!!


 
Not quite.. Seven days in water, 2 days to dry. No need to cure further. It won't have the flavor you are expecting, but no regular cure will come close in regards to smoothness.


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

But taste is half the reason I smoke what I smoke......


----------



## OGKushman (May 13, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> But taste is half the reason I smoke what I smoke......


yep


----------



## nvthis (May 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> But taste is half the reason I smoke what I smoke......


 
Too true.. But it might also be half the reason you don't eat it


----------

